# I think ratings should be replaced with feedback.



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

The Uber ratings system is very flawed to say the least. On one hand uber wants to classify drivers as independent contractors, and yet penalize them if they don’t accept or cancel certain number of rides.if Iam truly an independent contractor I should be able to accept, decline and cancel rides that I deem not profitable to me. I have cancelled and declined so many pings during this corona situation, simply because most were far pickups and the deliveries paid very little like $3.00 for a 8 mile drop off, and weren’t profitable at all. The consequence for my declines and cancellations is lower acceptance rate, which has resulted to the trip duration feature on my rides taken off. How can uber categorize drivers as independent contractors, yet enforce employee style penalties? It’s time for uber drivers to unite and fight for what’s right. What say y’all?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Acceptance rate is insignificant.


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> Acceptance rate is insignificant.


It's insignificant on the basis of being kicked out of uber.( don't think they kick people out with lower than 85% AR) It's however very significant to me, when it comes to knowing how long a trip is going to be, before accepting the ride.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> It's insignificant on the basis of being kicked out of uber.( don't think they kick people out with lower than 85% AR) It's however very significant to me, when it comes to knowing how long a trip is going to be, before accepting the ride.


If you're trying to maintain an AR above 85% you're going to have to accept a lot of losers. Imo you're better off forgetting the 85% AR.


----------



## CAZ514 (Apr 16, 2020)

am curious to know, for uber eats does acceptance rate effect the number of calls one gets? Working In the Busiest areas of downtown montreal, and waiting 45-1 hour for a call...is this normal? This was not the case when my acceptance rate was higher(its at 70%), also some restaurants are terrible, therefore prompting me to not even want to fo to that destination and cancelling


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> If you're trying to maintain an AR above 85% you're going to have to accept a lot of losers. Imo you're better off forgetting the 85% AR.


And that's why Iam saying, Uber should not categorize drivers as independent contractors, yet penalize them for not accepting every crappy trip sent their way. 
I value knowing how long a trip is gonna take, yet I can't accept mediocre trips just to maintain the 85% AR.


----------



## Kashi03445 (Feb 24, 2020)

**** uber


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> yet penalize them for not accepting every crappy trip sent their way.


By default, drivers don't see the destination. That's how it's always been (except recently in California). So the destination thing is a 'reward' for high acceptance, rather than a penalty for low acceptance.



Femaleuberdriver said:


> I value knowing how long a trip is gonna take, yet I can't accept mediocre trips just to maintain the 85% AR.


I think that's precisely why they're willing to show that info to drivers over 85%. Because they can't use it to cherry pick much without losing the AR.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I use the Uber Pro information (approx trip direction and duration) to weed out particularly bad trips, not cherry pick the good ones...not even sure how I'd do that in my market other than being online in certain places at certain times.

That is, assuming I ever drive again.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> It's insignificant on the basis of being kicked out of uber.( don't think they kick people out with lower than 85% AR) It's however very significant to me, when it comes to knowing how long a trip is going to be, before accepting the ride.


What about people with an AR of 11%......like me?


----------

